# Meklē produktu? >  alternativa 4 poziciju sledzim (ar atminu)

## gadijums

Labdien,
Man ir interese aizvietot mehanisko 4 poziciju sledzi 
ar elektrisku izmeru samazinasanas un ertuma nodrosinasanas
noluka. Paslaik ir liels pagriezams sledzis. Varetu but ari kompakts 
bidams, bet ideala varianta butu ar podzinu (ka saja shema)
un ta lai atsledzot barosanu tas atceretos pedejo 
sleguma stavokli. Barosanas spriegums esosajam
aparatam 9V (100mA). Vai kadam ir kada shema, 
vai varbut gatavs risinajums? cik tas varetu 
izmaksat? tadus vajadzetu cetrus.

----------


## Delfins

kas man nāk prātā - vismazākais PIC/AVR.

Plusi: vienā korpusā gan kods, gan pin-i, gan atmiņa (EEPROM). AVR-am ir arī iekšējais 1Mhz kristāls
Mīnusi: jāprogrammē + vajadzīgs kristāls, ja nav iekšējais...

Visticamāk es taisītu uz attiny_x sērijas

http://www.atmel.com/dyn/products/produ ... PN=ATtiny4

----------


## jeecha

Visleetaakais droshvien tieshaam buus kaads PIC vai AVR. Kontrolieri jaaizveelas ar iebuuveetu oscilatoru un datu EEPROM kur pieglabaat tekosho staavokli. Papildus vajadzees izejaas kaadus atbilstoshas jaudas tranzistorus un/vai relejus, atkariibaa no taa kas ar to tiks vadiits. Veel nevajag aizmirst ka kontroliera datu eepromiem un flashiem ir limiteets resurss, liidz ar to jaanjem kontrolieris kursh speej pietiekami daudzas reizes paarrakstiit atminju (piemeeram augstaak mineetaa attiny datasheetaa ir rakstiits 10,000 rakstiishanas ciklu, kas vareetu buut nepietiekami. PICiem datu EEPROM parasti ir 1miljons garanteeto rakstiishanas ciklu).

Ja ieprieksh nav bijusi pieredze ar mikrokontrolieriem (vai arii nav nekaadas veelmes taadu ieguut deelj vienas iekaartas) tad gan tas nebuus tik vienkaarshi - buus vajadziigs programmeris prieksh izveeleetaa mikrokontroliera, kaa arii minimaals daudzums logjiskaas domaashanas lai uzrakstiitu nepiecieshamo programmu. Iespeejams var sheit ar kaadu sarunaat lai uztaisa tavaa vietaa par simbolisku samaksu (varbuut kriizes laikos pa 5iiti+materiaaliem kaads buutu ar mieru uztaisiit uz maketplates).

Ja nav totaali nepiecieshams pie pilniigas baroshanas izsleegshanas atcereeties poziiciju - to pashu var izdariit piemeeram ar binaaro skaitiitaaju un 1->4 dekoderi. Shajaa gadiijumaa nebuus jaakjeepaajaas ar chipu programmeeshanu  ::

----------


## Delfins

Eee... vai tad tie 10.000 neattiecās uz programmas flešu?  jeb Atmeļiem tas ir kopīgs * User-Data + Program-Data EEPROM* ?
neesmu tā iedziļinājies.

anyway, nevajag jau rakstīt pie katras pogas nospiešanas. reāli jau tas būs ļoti reti, bet nu atkarībā no iekārtas. bet man liekas, ka pārs gadus toč nokalpos. vēlāk jau tikai nesaglabāsies settingi  ::   un ar test-bit-write programmu var mainīt adresi, ja nu pēkšņi šūna vairs nestrādā  ::

----------


## Slowmo

Var jau uztaisīt viltīgu algoritmu, ka netiek visu laiku viena un tā pati atmiņas šūna izmantota. Pieņemsim, ka ir 128 baitu atmiņas apgabals. Aizpildam visus baitus ar "0" un ierakstam piemajā baitā slēdža pozīciju. Kad pozīcija mainās, izmantojam nākamo brīvo baitu, kur šo pozīciju saglabāt u.t.t. Kad izmantots pedējais brīvais baits, nonullējam visu un sākam no sākuma.

----------


## gadijums

Ja, nu manaa masinbuves kursaa mikrokontrolieri vel nebija programmaa, ta ka man par tiem tiesam lielas saprasanas nav. Lidz sim man nav nacies lodet ko vairak ka vadus (kadreiz skolas gados tika lodeta lidzstravas elektromotorina vadiba uz tranzistoriem) ta ka 5ls+materiali jau butu loti skaisti, ja ta butu, jo shemu jau pats es tiesam neizdomasu sapratiga laika spridi  ::  Ar to vadamo signalu patiesiba ir mazliet mulkigi, jo skiet, ka tas, kas ir jakomute, jau ir cita kontroliera (kas komute midi) vadibas signals. Jebkura gadijuma LIELS paldies par ieteikumiem, ir vismaz skaidriba, kura virziena meklet talak!

----------


## Delfins

shēma nav jādomā - ņemam AVR dev-PCB (spiedplati), ielodējam čipu, pielodējam ISP kabeli/konektoru  un viss... tā ir visa shēma... izejas pini pie jebkura porta. nekādas shēmas nav jāizdomā.

----------


## Slowmo

Shēma ir viens, bet iemācīties mikrokontrolieri programmēt jau ir kas cits.

----------


## Delfins

ja programmēšana nav sveša un it īpaši C/C++, tad principā nekādas atšķirības  ::  
Nu vismaz man nesagādāja nekādu problēmu.

Tad jau tiešām ātrāk/ērtāk/stabilāk ir uz parastās loģikas - `bin-counter` + `bin-dec` dešifrators - tikai 2 SMD čipi ar pārs pullup rezistoriem un tranzistoriem

----------


## Slowmo

Bet kā ar pozīcijas atcerēšanos pēc barošanas pārtraukšanas?

----------


## Delfins

es domāju ka tas nu nav tik svarīgi  :: 
Visi tač lietoja RRR izstrādājums ar multiplekseri (digitālo fonējušo signāla switču  ::  )

----------


## zzz

> Bet kā ar pozīcijas atcerēšanos pēc barošanas pārtraukšanas?


 Ramtrona ferroelektriskie niecinji

http://www.ramtron.com/products/nonvola ... -quad.aspx

veic tieshi gribeeto atcereeshanaas funkciju pat bez kaada mikrokontrollera intelekta.

Maksaa daargi, dabuujami ar chakareeshanos.  ::

----------


## Delfins

tad jau tiešām  MCU + ārējais EEPROM, lai vieglāk nomainīt  ::

----------


## jeecha

Ieksheejais eeproms kas ir uz 1 miljonu rakstiishanaam jau arii pilniigi pietiek pat ja tiek drilleeta viena shuuna - tas ir krietni vairaak nekaa mehaaniskaas podzinjas resurss  ::  Ja ir tikai 10000 rakstiishanu, tad gan jaapielieto kaada viltiiba lai rakstiishanu izbalanceetu pa vairaakaam shuunaam.

----------


## zzz

Ramtronam vispaar bija taads vairaak vai mazaak paarstaavis ieksh Latvijas - svtehs.com

Bet nu tas tik un taa ir no izvirtiibu puses.

----------


## Shark

Es tā piemetu man sanāca ap 15Ls viena plate neskaitot portu izejās liekamos elementus(optroni, releji, utt.). Tā kā briesmīgi lēts tas prieks nesanāktu.
PIC16F84-2,42Ls
Reset IC(DS1813)-2,38Ls
spiedpoga(DS-663)-1,57Ls
kvarcs(4MHz)-0,98Ls
Četras gaismas diodes~0,2Ls
plate~0,5Ls
Kondensatori~0,3Ls
rezistori~0,1Ls
Sīkumi neuzskaitīti-...
Darbs(minimums aiz neko darīt)-5Ls  ::

----------


## jeecha

Tik traki nesanaak... pat detaljas tepat uz vietas peerkot:
PIC16F628A - 2Ls (ar ieksheejo oscilatoru);
4x LEDi - 0.12Ls un uz augshu atkariibaa no spozhuma;
1x poga - 0.10Ls un uz augshu atkariibaa no korpusa un "shikuma";
LED straavas ierobezhoshanas un pogas pull-up/down pretestiibas - 0.00Ls, taadas var vienmeer atvilknee atrast;
kondensatori - kaadi 0.10Ls - viens neliels elektroliits un otrs 100nF keramiskais;
punktu plate - 0.50Ls;

Kristaals vai keramiskais rezonators nafig nav vajadziigs - vienkaarshi jaanjem kontrolieris ar iebuuveetu RC oscilatoru, shajaa gadiijumaa +-10% frekvences NEKO nemaina. Reset chips arii pilniigi lieks - PICi ar Brown-Out Reset darbojas pietiekami droshi. Pogai nekaadu "debounce" ar kondensatoru arii nevaig - shai gadiijumaa var staavokli pollot nevis lietot interruptus, attieciigi pollojot ar periodu lielaaku par konkreetaa sleedzha "bounce" viss ir chiki.

Itogo 3Ls kopaa detaljaas (nereekjinot to kas tad iisti shai iekaartai jaakomutee, jo kaa jau teicu atkariibaa no taa ir papildus vajadziigi releji un/vai jaudas tranzistori utt utjp). Par 5iiti gan jau kaads var salodeet/uzprogrammeet, tam nevajadzeetu buut vairaak par stundas darbu.

P.S. Ja gribas pavisam miniatuuri, tad naaksies uz SMD taisiit un spiesto plati taisiit, tas kaads 5iitis veel klaat ja vienaa eksemplaaraa  ::

----------

